# Icône vidéo sur le bureau



## pheel (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous. 

Est-ce possible d'ajouter un icône sur le bureau, permettant d'accéder directement à une vidéo (sans passer par l'appli vidéo)?

Merci d'avance


----------



## subsole (16 Novembre 2012)

pheel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Est-ce possible d'ajouter un icône sur le bureau, permettant d'accéder directement à une vidéo (sans passer par l'appli vidéo)?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Bonjour 
 Fais un _'clique droit'_ sur ton fichier vidéo et choisi _Créer un alias_, ensuite dépose l'alias sur ton bureau.


----------



## pheel (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour Subsole, 

Merci pour ta réponse, mais tu parles bien de l'ipad?


----------



## subsole (16 Novembre 2012)

pheel a dit:


> Bonjour Subsole,
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse, mais tu parles bien de l'ipad?



:rose: Non, je parlais du Mac.
Je n'ai pas vu que nous étions dans la partie du forum réservée aux iBidules.:sick:


----------

